# Worried my babies are behind with their motor skills.



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette,

I have twins who will be 9 months old in a week and i'm a little concerned about their immobility just wondered if you could put my mind at rest or if you think they need any help.
Both babies are absolutely fantastic sitters if i put them in that position, they will sit and play with their toys for hours without any support. However neither of them make any effort to get themselves from a lying to a sitting position - is this normal for a 9 month old?
My dd sees a physio for torticollis and she said that a baby should be able to do this by 8 months but didn't give me any idea how i could encourage their development when i asked her - she just sort of brushed my question off.
Also they have no interest in crawling or pulling themselves up to stand although if i stand them up by the sofa they will quite happily stand there and play for a while. My dd rolls all over so i'm not too worried about her but my ds doesn't even attempt to do that - do you think hes just a lazy boy or do i need to see someone about it?
Thanks

Love Leanne x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Leanne

Have you seen your HV recently? Often its best to see them in action to beable to assess their development. Often babys can do well in one area...then not so good in another...eventually the 2 meet together at the correct stage.

If they were premature, this can delay vertain developmental skills as well.

Let me know how you get on with your HV

Jxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette,

Thankyou for your reply. They had their 7 month assessment just before xmas and was told everything was fine then because they can sit without support, reach for toys, pass toys from one hand to the other. I will take them to baby clinic either this week or next though and discuss it with the hv to see what she thinks. They seem happy enough in themselves, very chatty and sociable - just hoping its just laziness. Thanks again.

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette,

Just thought i'd update you as i took them to see my hv yesterday. Thankfully she thinks they are absolutely fine, because they are such confident sitters she says that i don't need to worry unless they are not walking at 18 months. She told me not to worry about Jaydens lack of rolling because not all babies do it, and i asked her whether they should be getting themselves from lying to sitting and she said its nothing to worry about if they're not doing it at this age. So i feel a little bit better about it - Lola has a paediatrician appointment next week so will probably mention it to her as well just for some extra reassurance. Thanks for your help.

Love Leanne x


----------

